# Best deposit rates available?



## Gatekeeper (25 Nov 2012)

Hi All,

Have checked out the Savings Best Buys but just wondering if anyone has got a good long or short term rate not openly  advertised lately with any of the banks?  Have about 170,000 Euro to invest.  Presently on deposit with EBS but best yearly rate they can offer is 3%.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Lightning (25 Nov 2012)

There have been very few reports, in recent months, of 'off book' deposit rates. 

However, there have been reports of EBS and others offering non-advertised deposit rates to retail customers in the past. 

Maybe you will be able to get a bank to price match KBC/Ulster Bank. Doubt you will be able to get a bank to offer rates that exceed KBC/Ulster Bank.


----------



## Gatekeeper (26 Nov 2012)

*Deposit Rates.*

Ciaran,

Many thanks for your advice.  It is much appreciated.


----------



## jonocon (26 Nov 2012)

Hi there
I am in the same boat, I have a large lump sum maturing at the end of December. 18 Months ago PTSB gave me .25% more than the advertised rate to keep me with them. I am looking around again now, at the time i got 6.75% for 18 months, there is nothing like that advertised now. I will try same tactic as before. maybe property is a good bet now. I can't believe I am thinking this ha ha ha


----------



## Gatekeeper (27 Nov 2012)

*Deposit rates*

Hi Jonocon,

Let me know how you got on as I have more funds maturing in January 2013.  I tried most of the banks and no one offered me better than the advertized rates. Last year got 4.25% with EBS but now just offering me 3% AER. Don't seem to be trying to hold onto customers any more.  That rate of 6.25% or whatever it was was a terrific rate to get.  If you hear of any good rates going would appreciate if you would let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Aureus (3 Dec 2012)

Neither PTSB nor any other bank would have offered a rate of 6.75% AER.

(I expect Jonocon was quoted a deliberately misleading 'gross' rate)


----------



## Gatekeeper (4 Dec 2012)

*Deposit Rates.*

es I would agree with you there.  Seems too good to be true which usually means that it is.


----------

